# Background Alternatives



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

I am not sure where to put this so its in the General Planted section for now until someone suggests a better location (polite only thank you).

I am a bit perplexed with the whole thing about tank backgrounds.

I am kind of from the old school where people always use them but am not convinced at the moment.  I bought a double sided blue/black one and initially put the blue up.  At the same time I asked "blue or black" and consensus what for the latter.  Fine, I turned it round (used a nifty product that stuck it to the tank without actually glueing).  But I dont know that I like the black.

I saw someones tank with a planted image and it actually was quite decent (99% of them are horrid, out of perspective and make the whole tank look plastic IMO, but each to their own).  Then I saw that current masterpiece by Mark Evans !!!  And its got me thinking "Do I actually need a background" ?  

The only issue for me is that the pipes have to go out the BACK of the tank.  Of course, I can hide them with heavy planting, and ultimately I want glass pipes anyway.  But its a shame that Aqua One did not think of putting a removable cutout in the sides of their upper tank surround as well as the fixed ones in the back.  The tank is way too nice to cut it, so don't go there ! LOL.

What do you all reckon, and what do you all DO more to the point ?

Also, am I better off putting these questions in my tank journal ?  I wonder if I will reach as wide an audience if I do that, thats the only reason I ask them as separate posts, but if Im doing it wrong, please point it out 

Cheers, and in case I don't get the chance again today, have a great evening tonight, and Happy New Year.


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2011)

Have you considered an opaque background?

Stu.


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

rebus said:
			
		

> Have you considered an opaque background?
> 
> Stu.



Not as yet, lol.  Any examples ?  How do you do an opaque one  ?


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2011)

The Green Machine used to list a opaque/light reflecting background on their site but i can no longer see it listed.
To me it looked like any opaque/etched effect window film that's widely available, very subtle but just enough to obscure the view of cables pipe ETC behind the tank.


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

rebus said:
			
		

> The Green Machine used to list a opaque/light reflecting background on their site but i can no longer see it listed.
> To me it looked like any opaque/etched effect window film that's widely available, very subtle but just enough to obscure the view of cables pipe ETC behind the tank.



That sounds an interesting option.  

Has anyone contemplated mirrored backgrounds ?  Thats something that has just sprung to mind.  Comments on that anyone ?  Just thinking you can get stick on stuff for tinting cars.... can be greyish from light to dark, or blackish, or brownish or mirrored in grey or bronze also.


----------



## rebus (31 Dec 2011)

The mirrored film sounds like an interesting idea!
some options here 

http://www.visionwindowfilms.co.uk/Priv ... -Film.aspx


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

rebus said:
			
		

> The mirrored film sounds like an interesting idea!
> some options here
> 
> http://www.visionwindowfilms.co.uk/Priv ... -Film.aspx




Yeah thats the sort of stuff I was thinking of.  Anyone else got any thoughts on using it ?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

Backgrounds all depend on what is currently behind the tank. i.e a wall.

If your wall is white, or similar, try to move the tank away from the wall as much as possible. This allows the light to fall onto the wall, helping illuminate it. 

In the past,I've been known to place a blue background at the back and then illuminate it with t5 lighting and reflectors. This gives the same look as you see in some of my images, but in 'real time'

The image below is illuminated by the halide. See the white?....










same here, but i used a smaller lamp at the back...





This was using t5 and reflectors, straight onto the wall





This is t5, reflectors, blue backing....






no backing...





just wall...





It's a case of experimenting. Play about with lights backing, and distances between tank and wall. The bigger the gap, the better the effect.


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2012)

Hi Mark
Where did you get that Blue background :?: 
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Where did you get that Blue background



My first ever one, cost me over £40 and was a 'pro' photographers one. I think it's 90cm x 70 or something like that.

I've recently though, had one printed from an ordinary printers. 

I took a PSD file which i made (graduated blue/white) and said print this please. I had it made big...1.3m x 1.1 it easy covers the 120 x 55 x 55 tank.

That cost me £30 which is cheap for such a big print.

I'm going to get some made at different sizes, and slightly different tones.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

This video was done with t5 and reflectors...720p


----------



## rebus (1 Jan 2012)

Awesome  Mark !


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

Thanks Mark, great stuff.  And there was me teaching you to suck eggs with metering, LOL.  Seems you are more into it than me.  Got the lamps and everything   Do you do photography professionally too, or is it just a hobby ?  I like the ideas you gave me so I will have a play around.  One thing for sure, I may well be taking the black background off my tank !!  No background with rear illumination seems to give a lot more depth to the aquarium also, am I right or have I just got odd perception ?


----------



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mark
Its very effective  
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

Antipofish, we all learn mate, me included. I'm a novice compared to some. 

I'm just a hobbiest when it comes to photography. There are plenty out there with more ability than me. 
I  just put plenty of effort into what I do....experimenting and trying different things.  There's 90% error and 10% good fortune. 

In the future I'd love to combine photography and aquariums as a living, but it seems tough. George is the man for that, doing a great job for Pfk and the hobby as a whole on the world stage. I'd like to get there some day. 

In the mean time, I'll carry on Boring people with images on my journals


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


! Mark, you are a source on untapped knowledge! Everyday I pass a printer shop and never thought of that! 

You are a good man ! 


___________________________

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antipofish, we all learn mate, me included. I'm a novice compared to some.
> 
> I'm just a hobbiest when it comes to photography. There are plenty out there with more ability than me.
> I  just put plenty of effort into what I do....experimenting and trying different things.  There's 90% error and 10% good fortune.
> ...



One thing you will never do is BORE us with your images or journals


----------

